
Cloud9 launches unlimited private workspaces - TimJRobinson
https://c9.io/blog/unlimited-workspaces-for-premium-users/
======
tvmalsv
Very cool. I used Cloud9 for an edX course last year. I have to admit I was
pretty skeptical of an online IDE, but it worked surprisingly well (it was a
Rails project).

------
TimJRobinson
Something to note: These workspaces are huge too (compared to all the other
Coding in the cloud services). You can use up to 2.5GB of ram and 10GB of disk
in each. I work for Cloud9, happy to answer any questions.

~~~
commentzorro
From what I can see at the sign up page, it looks like this is for
existing/upgrading customers only. Is that correct?

~~~
TimJRobinson
It's for everyone :) If you don't already use Cloud9 simply create a free
account then you can upgrade to the new plan.

------
spleeder
Congrats and keep up the good work!

